# Os primeiros dias de 1962, cheias no Douro.



## Agreste (9 Set 2013 às 11:54)

Programa "A vida dos Sons" da RDP. As cheias dos primeiros dias de 1962. O relato audio nos primeiros minutos, o restante programa salta pra outra temática. 

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p657/e127938/a-vida-dos-sons


----------

